# alpine head unit with copper case



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

y are they worth alot?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cuz they are the best


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2005, 10:20 AM
> *cuz they are the best
> [snapback]2792926[/snapback]​*



that is the bestest answer ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Mar 1 2005, 12:10 PM
> *y are they worth alot?
> [snapback]2792863[/snapback]​*


It's not just because it has a copper chassis, its also whats inside. That's one of the best HU's they ever made, and one of the best out there period.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

what is the model number or numbers?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=117447]
[attachmentid=117448]
[attachmentid=117456]


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 1 2005, 10:38 PM
> *[attachmentid=117447]
> [attachmentid=117448]
> [attachmentid=117456]
> [snapback]2796041[/snapback]​*



it is not that one it is much older. I can not think of the model # off my head. I have a headache from writting a paper


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This is the one I have


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 2 2005, 12:24 AM
> *This is the one I have
> [snapback]2796195[/snapback]​*


Yup, the 7949, awesome unit.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

Brian wrong yet again damn thats 2!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Mar 2 2005, 10:37 AM
> *Brian wrong yet again damn thats 2!
> [snapback]2797562[/snapback]​*


How am I wrong?
Where was I wrong the other time?
I posted an Alpine head unit with a copper frame...
Having a copper frame was the ONLY information I was given..
I posted the best model that has a copper frame...
So, since you are all knowing and I don't know anything, please tell the group how I am wrong...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 2 2005, 12:23 PM
> *please tell the group how I am wrong...
> [snapback]2798010[/snapback]​*


you make us sound like we all got issues.."the group" lmfao :around:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 2 2005, 05:54 PM
> *you make us sound like we all got issues.."the group" lmfao :around:
> [snapback]2799647[/snapback]​*


We all have issues of some kind...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 2 2005, 06:17 PM
> *We all have issues of some kind...
> [snapback]2799754[/snapback]​*


I have issues :cheesy:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2005, 11:24 PM
> *This is the one I have
> [snapback]2796195[/snapback]​*



that is the one...that is the one that audiophiles will kill there first born for. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

that alpine model number that was mentioned is selling for around $200 on ebay? is it an older model?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 3 2005, 02:42 AM
> *that alpine model number that was mentioned is selling for around $200 on ebay? is it an older model?
> [snapback]2802006[/snapback]​*


The 7949 is selling for $200 on ebay? One of 2 things is gonna happen..... either its going to $400+ by the end of the auction, or nobody has been looking for one (if you didnt know what you were looking at, you'd just say "thats an old Alpine, I want a new one"). That model was new circa 1998-1999 I believe.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

one of the ebay auctions says "The deck is pre-amp only and requires external amplifiers." Does this mean i can't run any speakers off the deck alone?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 3 2005, 10:59 PM
> *one of the ebay auctions says "The deck is pre-amp only and requires external amplifiers." Does this mean i can't run any speakers off the deck alone?
> [snapback]2806202[/snapback]​*


That is correct sir...
It has no internal amplifier and no speaker outputs...
Only pre-amp outputs to hook up external amps...


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

the 51s are good too for the money


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

he is right the alpine is $225. I wonder will he take a trade.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

4 hours left on this one, somebody should get a deal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=5754931157


----------

